# Best way to convert canvas painting to digital image..



## tonyma (Oct 26, 2010)

Hi All,

I have a high quality painting of my local city that I would like to convert to a digital file to print on canvas.

Now the painting is framed - I would prefer not to have to dismount it and wondering what my options would be?

I have searched google for scanning companys ect and couldn't find anything. Is there anywhere that deals with such specialist area?

If not, then I was thinking I could buy a decent camera and photograph it. But not sure if this would be able to be done to a high standard. If I was to contact a local photographer to do this then do you think this would work? 

I'm sure this is something that is done alot in certain industries and looking for any advise as to how I can acheive this ?

THanks


----------



## KmH (Oct 26, 2010)

A professionally made photograph of your artwork would be the quickest and simplest way.

You don't mention the size of the unframed work.

If you don't mind:

making the time to learn how to do photography
learning how to light your artwork properly
spending the money to acquire the adequete photography and lighting equipment
then you could photograph all of your artwork as necessary.


----------

